# Open C Tuning String Gauge



## Masch (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello guys,
as the title indicates I'm interested in getting your views/ opinions and experiences regarding the best possible string gauge option for this tuning (CGCGCE). I'm currently using D'Addario EXL 145 for Drop C tuning (which is of course different than this) so would options would there be for a standard 6string guitar? Would a longer scale be necessary or more desirable?
Please let me know what you think,
Euripides


----------



## asilayamazing (Jun 29, 2012)

i liked ernie ball "skinny top heavy bottom" for "drop" tunings i use beefies for "standard" downtuning.


----------



## linqua (Jul 4, 2012)

from the Dev man himself, D'addario .10-.52. I use them actually for standard, drop c and open c(I have many guitars haha).


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jul 4, 2012)

I was using the Ernie Ball Not Even Slinkies (0.012, 0.016, 0.024, 0.032, 0.044, 0.056). I found the 0.024 to be overly tight, however it had satisfactory tone due to it being a large, highly tensioned plain steel string.
I've changed to using Circle K strings. I've been able to build a tension balanced set which should be getting here sometime soon.


----------



## noise in my mind (Jul 4, 2012)

i just use regular 10's.


----------



## mili9152 (Jul 4, 2012)

This is personal preference - check out D'Addario's string tension guide.

Personally, I would go with a regular 11 set.


----------

